

Ask HN: What have your learned from your failed startup? - vsergiu


======
schnaars
It is better to be too late to market than too early.

It is better to sell to early than too late.

It sounds cliche, but focus on building a great, easy to use product.

Don't let a single customer be too much of your revenue.

Disqualify quickly.

I wouldn't do remote teams.

Let the market dictate your product direction, not the engineering team.

Vital few is so insanely important.

Avoid shiny things syndrome.

